# Good map book for Germany



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi, I'm off for a drive around Germany (Leipzig/Dresden/Stuttgart) partly autobahn and partly adventuring on some more interesting roads.

Anyone recommend a good quality map they have first hand experience of (paper not electronic!) that shows all the roads including most country lanes etc. Something like 4 or 5 miles to the inch (although presumable expressed in km per cm! :? )

Preferably one I can buy on Amazon before I leave.

Not taking the van - going by car and staying in hotels on this one.

Thanks


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

The Michelin Germany,Benelux,Swizerland,Austria and Chech Republic one is very good,it's the one I use.


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Mark,
we purchased a ADAC Reise Atlas from a motorway service station in Germany last year for 9.99 euros. The scale is 1 :200000 and has proved it self very useful. It has the look of a ordinance survey map with loads of details but still very readable. We are planning using it again this year with a trip through Germany.
Have a good trip. 8)


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks chaps - have ordered the ADAC one as it's a nice chunky 1:200000 scale. Probably still still get lost! :wink:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I hope you ordered it from Amazon.de?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

dont forget your Unveltzone plaquette


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

drcotts said:


> dont forget your Unveltzone plaquette


waste of time. Don t bother.


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Been in Germany for 5 days and have not needed a Unveltzone Plaquette yet,,, time will tell.
PS weather is Cr__p.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

for use on laptops I recommend :

http://www.falk.de/maps

printed maps can be purchased at most filling stations in Germany


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A vote for Falk from me for mapbooks as well,

I use the Falk Maxiatlas Deutschland, 1.150:000 scale so really detailed and it alos shows autogas stations on the map. 
Very big book though.

Pete


----------

